# How do you prepare must?



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Let's try the poll out and get some opinions to share while we do it! When making mead, how do you prepare your must?


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

None. Dump honey, water, nutrients, and rehydrated yeast in a bucket and stir. No infections in over 40 batches of mead.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I wasn't sure wether to pick none or other. Like ScottS, I don't do anything other than dump the honey, water and yeast into a bucket and stir.

I don't ruin the flavor of my honey by heating it, and I really don't like the idea of boiling it either.

I'll throw it out before I put chemicals in it.


----------



## steadybrook (Aug 8, 2003)

I only boil for one minute no longer.

www.steadybrooksaddlery.ca


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Note that you can vote for more than one to include all techniques you use.


----------

